# Mystery Vehicle Part



## Michael OLeary (20 Apr 2009)

Photographed this in a Meaford training area. There were no other parts nearby to help with an identification.  (The boot is size 13, for size estimation.) Any ideas from the vehicle geeks?


----------



## ExSarge (20 Apr 2009)

Could be part of the armoured engine grill from an Otter. Otters were manufactured in Canada from 1942. The Otter was built on the Chevrolet C15A 4 x 4 chassis but was powered by the GM 270 cu in engine.

The Otter was a successful vehicle which served with the Canadian Army in Italy and France in it's reconnaissance role and for anti aircraft defence of road convoys.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Apr 2009)

> Could be part of the armoured engine grill from an Otter



Probably not since the mystery part does not look the same as the grill in this photo of an Otter.


----------



## ExSarge (21 Apr 2009)

Blackadder, Your right. I can't find any pic of the Otter that would match it either. How about the engine cover from the rear deck of an M-10? I can't find any pic's that show the all of the louvers. 

As a point of interest I have been basing my search on vehicles I know have seen active duty at Meaford. Anyone have any info of what vehicles have been used as range targets?


----------



## smitty66 (21 Apr 2009)

I found this...looks promising. It's the rear of an M-7 Priest. As far as I know (some please correct me if I'm wrong), they were based on the Sherman chassis, so it could be a Sherman part.
http://www.peachmountain.com/5Star/Tanks_Patton_Tanks_M7_SPGun.aspx
The last photo shows the rear.
Take a look
Cheers


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2009)

That would be my guess......Engine louvres from a Sherman.  Probably an old "Hard Target".


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 Apr 2009)

There may have been as many different types of engine louvres on Shermans as there were variants of the tank.  In comparing a number of sets of "walk-around" pictures of Shermans the closest to the mystery part appears to be on what is identified as an "M4A2E8".

(click on photos to open in a larger view)

M4A2E8




M4A3E8




M4A3E2




M7B2 Priest


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Apr 2009)

Thank you all.  The interesting part is that it wasn't anywhere near any of the current or historical target areas, and it was the only part in sight.  Perhaps someone dragged a range souvenir back to a bivouac area and that's where it got left.


----------



## ExSarge (21 Apr 2009)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> The the closest to the mystery part appears to be on what is identified as an "M4A2E8".



M4A2E8 is probably right, we bought a bunch in the late 40’s and they were used at Meaford. Best guess, as has already been said, the grill is the remains of a hard target. As for being located away from the ranges, the hulk may have been stripped for parts in that spot prior to moving to the range.


----------

